# What am I doing wrong?



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

What did I do wrong? 

Using a GEO Knight DK20. Did the pressure test with dollar bill. Checked heat with a laser temp. Press them on Gildan 100% cotton t-shirts.

I washed them in warm water, inside out, and then dried them inside out on warm. Just as the transfer maker advised.

Thanks for the advice

EDIT: Versatrans EPT in all three examples.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It appears that either the temperature, time, or pressure was incorrect. One or all.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Wish I could do something more to test my pressure. I guess you can't have too much?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, you can have too much pressure. The lockdown should be firm, but comfortable. I would email Versatrans with these photos for their advice.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks. That's what I did. Trying to get some un-baised advice before they tell me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

I never feed the shirt. I just lay it on the platten. Is there anyway to test the pressure? I did the dollar bill test making it just tight enough to hold the dollar bill.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

In the few tests I've done on the matter, pressure made little difference unless it was set very light. I found no difference at all between medium and heavy pressure although at very heavy the ink would tend to squish and make the print look bad.

Seems like someone else was having the same problem with Versatrans a month or so ago.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t118221.html

Maybe they got a bad batch of ink, a new dryer, a new pressman, something like that.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

This sucks. I'm 300 shirts into a 500 shirt job. The job actually calls for a double press. I press the first, then peal, then add another piece and press again using a teflon sheet of the original design. I am testing to see if this extra press and heat with the teflon helps the designs bond.

Correction. I'm using Anvil 100% cotton on this red shirt job. The shirt in the first images was not double pressed as I described above. The other jobs above are on Gildan.

My real debate now if do I buy the first 300 shirts again and have them all screen printed, or just change my washing instruction sticker to say "Hang to Dry"


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

UBADGE said:


> This sucks. I'm 300 shirts into a 500 shirt job.


You should have just outsourced the 500 to a screen printer if you do not have that setup. Could have got 500 pretty cheap from someone with an auto.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

Agreed. However the second press I have to do is a number. They are using the shirt as the attendees raffle number. I should have outsourced the design then put the number on after the screen printing was done. Hindsight.


----------



## UBADGE (Feb 22, 2010)

I did find that a second press, after pealing with a teflon on top of it helped. I'm three wash and dries in without issue. At least that will hopefully get me through this project.

I sent Cindy at Versatranz and email this morning with those picture attached, no answer yet. I think I'm going to give Howard my business now.


----------

